# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Tradgedy: A Mouse's Tale

## Tsen

Y&#39;know what?  I want to kill something.
The middle mouse button just stopped working.
I needed that button.  How am I supposed to use tabbed browsing with no middle mouse button?
HOW?  

...The most annoying part?  It still scrolls, just the click won&#39;t work.

----------


## Burns

You can borrow this one

----------


## Ynot

Blimey...........

Had to do a double take on that image

----------


## Tsen

lol, Burns.  I did a double-take, too.   :tongue2:

----------


## irishcream

yeah, me an&#39; all...for a minute, i wondered what the hell she&#39;d posted&#33;

----------


## Ne-yo

::shock:: 

....

 ::chuckle::

----------


## Burns

you all have dirty minds  :tongue2:

----------


## Ne-yo

> you all have dirty minds 
> [/b]



Millions of Images of Mouse&#39;s and you chose that one  ::wtf:: ...LOL

----------


## Tsen

I still laughed at it when I saw it again.
By the way, along similar lines, my cell phone just died--the 5 and 0 keys don&#39;t work, so now my text messages look like this:

haha, my phone&#39;s  eys are bro en. 
i can&#39;t use capita s or the  etters between i and m.
i hadn&#39;t noticed unti  i tried to text meg and cou dn&#39;t type nee.  
i sti  can&#39;t.  
i hadn&#39;t ever noticed how hard it is to describe a  etter without using it.  
...and i rea ized that i dont ever use the  etter after i.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> Millions of Images of Mouse&#39;s and you chose that one ...LOL[/b]



Is the correct plural "Mices" or "Mouses"?  Or "Meece", or what?

----------


## Burns

> Millions of Images of Mouse&#39;s and you chose that one ...LOL[/b]



that&#39;s right  :wink2:

----------


## Ne-yo

I was only stating Mouse because if it&#39;s in the house then it&#39;s a mouse
And of course Rats are outside
But what if that Rat goes in the house, is that rat now a mouse?
and what if the mouse goes outside? Is he now a Rat?
What if several rats go into a house, are they now mice? or are they mouse&#39;s
 ::shock::  Deep stuff  ::shock::  
I&#39;ll let you guys ponder on that one for a moment..  ::chuckle::

----------


## boldtypespark

> Is the correct plural "Mices" or "Mouses"?  Or "Meece", or what?
> [/b]




Mice... I think, Meeces sounds cool though.

----------


## dsr

> How am I supposed to use tabbed browsing with no middle mouse button?
> [/b]



Get a new mouse? Bribe it with cheese? For Mozilla Firefox, you can control-click on a link in Windows or *nix and command-click in Mac OS X.

----------


## Tsen

ctrl-click?  I didn&#39;t know they made a keyboard shortcut for it...that makes things a lot easier.  Before I&#39;d have to right-click and select "Open in new tab", which isn&#39;t exactly fast.
But on the bright side, I won&#39;t need to use it for now, because I took apart my mouse and fixed the clicky-thingy.  Slipped off to one side and started missing the button, so I just superglued it back into place.  Works like a charm&#33;

----------


## Kaniaz

> ctrl-click? I didn&#39;t know they made a keyboard shortcut for it[/b]



It&#39;s been in every IE version I remember, on a historical note. Except it obviously opened a new window instead of a new tab (since tabs have only been implemented since 7) which is about ten times less useful.

----------


## Tsen

Huh.  Well, I feel stupid.

----------


## Kaniaz

That is not to say I can remember any IE version other than 7. You see, the previous horrors were just blotted out.

----------


## Ne-yo

> That is not to say I can remember any IE version other than 7. You see, the previous horrors were just blotted out.
> [/b]



I was looking at IE 6 on a friends computer the other day and it looked so prehistoric..lol. It&#39;s going to be cool when Microsoft implement some skins to choose from, like Firefox has done.

----------

